# Accucraft updated web site and ...



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that Accucraft updated the web site but they also increased the prices on most of the locos. The EBT #12 is up to $3499.00 for the live steam version







I hope that means that the rumors of it being close to production are true.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

The cylinder shay is $2049... what in the world?! Looks like most of their engines got a $400-$500 increase.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Also the rolling stock.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe they did it to make the dealers prices look better?

If their manufacturing prices really did go up, it will show with dealer prices. Too soon to tell I guess.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
Cost of fuel, shipping costs and probably other things are the cause of the price increase. Can't see how they will make too much money by increasing the price of engines already in stock like the K36. If they were not flying out of the warehouse at the old prices, what now? Also, some engines were not given a price hike. The Royal Hudson is still at it's usual price. K4 on the other hand went skyward. Pitty those without a pre-order. Imagine paying over 3 grand for an engine with die-cast drive rods.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Robb, 
I got an e-note from my dealer today asking if I was still (after a number of years) interested in the EBT #12 as "they are going into production". Too bad about the price increase but I am committed! 
I wonder what the side rods will be made of. 
Hope you and your family are doing well. I sure miss the visits to Shay Days in Harbor Springs. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Cost of fuel, shipping costs and probably other things are the cause of the price increase.Not to mention the plummeting US dollar.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd that they increased not only incoming product but instock onhand product that has no production increase. Pretty sad move to try and bring in more money. Would think a sale would actually get some product moving. Would clear out old stock and get some on hand cash for the incoming product or production costs. 

Problem is they are pricing them out of the market.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All the 1:29 stuff went up this year also, 10-15%.... 

groan 

Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Greg, 
were you ever able to get out to the shed to get those measurements on the K4's drivers?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Plumb forgot... do you need the driver diameters? 

Good time right now... 

Greg


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've read in the business press, world economic conditions have finally forced the Chinese government to allow their currency to rise in value compared to ours. We can expect to see most goods coming from China to go up in price.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

If you had the k4 on a table and measure from front truck to trailing truck, where on the ruler would each wheel be?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Folks are bitching about a furrin'-based company doing the usual price-hike on stock already held, conveniently overlooking that a while back another US major player whose name begins with the letter 'A' hiked up the cost of all brass track by almost 50%, including everything that was on the dealers' shelves at that moment. 

Here in yUK that meant that a #6 switch cost well over $250. 

Heads nodded sagely, whilst pronouncing in measured tones that it was the 'the usual marketing strategy' and not at all unfair. 

My loco-buying days are done, thankfully, so I make the most of the not-inconsiderable amount of stuff I already have. Many others, I suspect, will now have to do the same. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The electric Accucraft #346 I purchased three years ago was about $2100. Then it dropped to about $1650 for quite a while. I checked their site this morning and now it is $2400. I DID notice that they seem to have started to restock AMS rolling stock again-box cars, flats and high-side gondolas. That's good news!


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

As much as I don't want to pay more for engines, their prices are still very reasonable considering what you get.

I will most likely be purchasing a 2-6-0 this summer some time from Accucraft, sucks the price went up, but still wont stop me from buying it. 


I also noticed that the prices from dealers did NOT go up by as much as the Accucraft site did. Keep in mind, that is MSRP.

The dealer I use only raised the prices by 100-200$ on some engines, others are still the same.


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom,

The price I quoted you for your EBT order a few years back still stands. Only new orders will reflect the increased pricing.

Royce
Quisenberry Station - Live Steam Models


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 04 May 2011 12:01 PM 
Folks are bitching about a furrin'-based company doing the usual price-hike on stock already held, conveniently overlooking that a while back another US major player whose name begins with the letter 'A' hiked up the cost of all brass track by almost 50%, including everything that was on the dealers' shelves at that moment. 

Here in yUK that meant that a #6 switch cost well over $250. 

Heads nodded sagely, whilst pronouncing in measured tones that it was the 'the usual marketing strategy' and not at all unfair. 

*My loco-buying days are done, thankfully, so I make the most of the not-inconsiderable amount of stuff I already have. Many others, I suspect, will now have to do the same. *

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Terry

Hmmm....maybe or may not if there is a tempting offering such as this steam locomotive


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The price I quoted you for your EBT order a few years back still stands. Only new orders will reflect the increased pricing. 
Great! But then they have to make it and ship it and . . .


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

I am Hong Kong. I have button factory in China. I can let you all know that most toy factories in China have faced a big problem with labour cost. The Chinese labours have required much more salary and benefit, even my factory in China has same issued. Also, the metal material such as brass has raised up the unit price in 17% in these few couple months. I believe all factoies have faced same series cases. But you all are better than me. You no need to pay a huge shipping cost in your purchase. I have to pay much more shipping as I bought those models from USA to Hong Kong !!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Prices are only going to get higher.


----------



## Frank Gleva (Oct 6, 2015)

looking for stone valley passenger and open tour car


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Frank Gleva said:


> looking for stone valley passenger and open tour car


Sent you a pm


----------

